# Chipped bit?



## PJack (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a fairly new flush trim bit with a small chip in the carbide on one of the flutes.The other flute edge is fine. Is this bit a gonner? Should I take the bearing off (save it) and throw the bit out?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

If the chip is in the sweet zone where you will be routing most material and it is evident in your finish the bit is giving you then I think it is pretty much toast I am afraid. I would do just as you say, put the bearing in the parts bin and throw the bit out. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi PJack

I would 2nd what Corey said  
The chip is just showing it's hard to say if the carb.has come free from the main part of the bit (braze joint) once it's chipped it's not safe anymore you don't want anymore to come off when you are trying to use it, with the chip cutter.

It's always nice to have a spare bearing or two around the shop. 

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Damaged bits are a serious hazard. Bent, chipped, rusted shanks, you are better off to replace the bit than risk injury. Stop using it at once.


----------

